# sling care



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

hi guys i am new 2 inverts i am going 2 order a chilean flame sling from spider shop was hoping 4 some care tips please. I keep 2 whites so i am going 2 put of its container next 2 my frog tank 4 heat i have a spare 12x12 cube for it when it is bigger . I have a option of getting a 1cm or a 3 cm what is best


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

go for bigger small ones are too delicate and they grow slow


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This is a care sheet i got from a friend when i 1st got slings:

*Housing* 
Select a suitable pot depending on whether your specimen is terrestrial/burrower (Brachypelma, Grammostola etc) or arboreal (Avicularia, Poecilotheria etc), and consider the size of the spiderling (or "sling" for short) too.
Anything with a snug fitting lid can be used, from camera film pots to specialist spider vials which are clear and allow for ease of checking on the spiderling.
Example: 48mm diameter by 48mm tall pots for terrestrial slings upto 20mm legspan, and a taller pot of the same diameter for arboreal slings.
For terrestrials, fill the pot two-thirds full with a suitable substrate (ie. Coir). For arboreal 2cm substrate is sufficient, then add a piece of cork for the sling to climb and anchor to.
Give the pot a couple of sprays with a mister, punch some small holes in the lid, then add your sling and leave to settle at around 75 to 80F which provides a good temperature range for the sling to thrive and develop. As the substrate dries out, mist it gently once a week, or as needed.
When your sling’s legspan reaches more than half the diameter of the sling vial, move up to a bigger container.

*Feeding *
Feed your sling once or twice a week on any of the widely available prey items such as squat maggots, crickets, roach nymphs etc. Fruit flies are not an ideal food due to issues of mortality and deformity being associated with constant use of such a lacking diet. 
Leave the selected prey item with your sling overnight, and remove the remains the next day. Sometimes your sling may be slow to settle in and feed, just persevere and offer food at regular intervals until the sling shows interest. 
Usually food refusal is an indication that a moult is about to occur, so watch for your sling to darken in colour and remove live prey; offer food again once the sling has moulted and has had a few days to recover.
If you are unsure as to whether your sling is in a pre-moult stage, simply kill the prey item before dropping it in the pot (this pre-killing method can also be a useful way of feeding larger prey to very tiny slings if you don't wish to fiddle around with micro crickets!); the sling will still eat dead prey if hungry, but if the sling is about to moult a dead prey item can cause no harm.

*General 
*There is no need for water bowls at the early stages of growth as slings take their fluid from prey or drinking from the substrate or droplets of moisture on the vial wall. So never let the vial become bone dry for long periods of time or your sling will eventually curl up and die from dehydration.
Slings grow at various rates, but usually all moult at a 4 to 6 week interval, so, keeping a record card of feeding and shed dates will help you to keep an eye on their progress.
A useful method to create a “growing-on chamber” for slings is to use a plastic storage box with lid. Place a heatmat on the inside of the lid, and connect a thermostat into the tub. Set the temperature for 80F, put your sling pots inside, place the lid on and you have a safely regulated environment for your sling to develop in.
Keep an eye for any mould/fungus etc growing in the pots, these could pose a risk to the health of your sling, if in doubt…clean it out!


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

That seems like a very concise piece of information. 

This should be a sticky.

Is this information from another source, or your own experience?

I've decided to order some slings, and you've just answered the questions I was going to post threads about. 

Thanks, and again this should be a sticky. Maybe include some pictures.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

If at all possible if its your first T go for the 3cm as they are more hardy than the 1cm. At 3cm they start getting bigger a lot faster too.


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

So how long do you think a 1cm sling will take to grow to 5cm. I have a C. Rose sling too and its now 20p sized.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

cervantes said:


> That seems like a very concise piece of information.
> 
> This should be a sticky.
> 
> ...


Was given to me from a friend when i got my 1st sling lol. Helped me loads. Will get some pics of sling set ups and the heated set up mentioned at the end which is brilliant during the winter.

Glad it helped.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sollytear said:


> So how long do you think a 1cm sling will take to grow to 5cm. I have a C. Rose sling too and its now 20p sized.


 
Errmmmmm ages lols.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a great caresheet for babies, agreed it should be a sticky!


----------

